# REplacement of seton



## lmpitt80 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is 46030 in addition to 46020 an appropriate combo?


----------



## CarolinaSunshine (Mar 22, 2013)

46020 is bundled into 46030.   Since the physician is replacing a seton, I would go with 46020 only.


----------

